
Rakuten CEO urges review of Japan's Covid-19 entry curbs on foreigners - benrbray
https://thestarphoenix.com/pmn/business-pmn/rakuten-ceo-urges-review-of-japans-covid-19-entry-curbs-on-foreigners/wcm/15855a32-ce12-409c-b2fc-2aac51c8098c/
======
benrbray
I should have linked to the original source instead:

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
japan-...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-japan-
travel/rakuten-ceo-urges-review-of-japans-covid-19-entry-curbs-on-foreigners-
idUSKCN25G0A6)

and some related links:

[1]:
[http://www.asahi.com/ajw/articles/13665907](http://www.asahi.com/ajw/articles/13665907)
[2]: (Aug 24 Announcement by MOFA)
[https://www.mofa.go.jp/ca/cp/page22e_000925.html](https://www.mofa.go.jp/ca/cp/page22e_000925.html)

